# Trestolone Acetate and blood test



## scout sniper (Jan 4, 2014)

I did not see a lot of information on this when doing a search in here. I was wondering if Trest Acetate will effect testosterone results (increase) on a blood test? I read the results someone posted on another forum showing that it took them from the 200s to the 500s with a minimum dose. Im wondering if this is true and anyone have experience with it. Sure would suck if someone used it to crash their natty levels and the test shows normal, lol.  Thanks


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 5, 2014)

Hmmm doesn't seem to be much info at all out there beyond what you have already read.


----------



## scout sniper (Jan 6, 2014)

Yep, figures select boards (that of course sell it) have rave reviews for it. I know a few labs were offering MENT but still seemed to never really catch on like expected from medical tests.


----------



## j2048b (May 20, 2014)

Wanted to revive this older thread as ive seen trestolone ace a lot of places recently, seen some guys who stopped trt all together and are only on trest.... Anyone know anything about this at all?


----------



## shenky (May 21, 2014)

why is there a glamour shot of a dude with his head blown off as your avatar? Not cool, real or not.


----------

